# Steal Of the Draft!



## celticsfuture34 (Jan 6, 2005)

Who was the steal of this year's draft?


----------



## celticsfuture34 (Jan 6, 2005)

It was Al Jefferson who was selected with the fifteenth pick by the Boston Celtics.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Donta Smith


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Josh Smith

Maybe Luol Deng dropping to 8.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Trevor Ariza?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It looks like the title of this thread is "Name a rookie on your favorite team who has shown a little bit of promise so far."

OK, David Harrison.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Beno Udrih has been a huge contributor to the best team in the league. And was picked with one of the last picks of the first round. Can't argue against that.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It depends on what you see as a steal, if you are talking went way too late I'd say Al Jefferson and Josh Smith, if you are talking 2nd rounder that shouldn't have been you have to go with Anderson Verejo.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b> "Matt!"</b>!
> Trevor Ariza?


And what has he accomplished?

Nothing. He has showed minimal promise, but because New York is so starved for a young talent. They will make something out of nothing.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Al jefferson.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Josh Smith.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Al


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'll say in 3 years it will be robert swift at 12 and j.r. smith at 18.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

J.R. Smith or Josh Smith. JR Smith is doing really good with his PT right now in NO. Josh Smith is doing good too.. So I'd have to say both of them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Going with Tony Allen.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> 
> 
> And what has he accomplished?
> ...


LOL what rookie has accomplished anything!!! ARiza has looked good, he's active and if you ever bothere to watch a game he's a pitbull of a defender. He's better defensively than any other 2 or 3 who was drafted.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

No contest
#43 pick in the 2004 draft, Trevor Ariza

and I am not a knick fan, but I've seen the Kid a couple of times, and he shows a lot of promise. He's got game, I can't believe he lasted past 42 picks. The Knicks mos-def got a steal here


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although stats don't indicate it, Beno Udrih, IMO, is one of the biggest steals in this draft. He has come in and done everything he could in the minutes he is given. He has controlled the offense great, and has hit timely shots again and again.

Another steal: Al Jefferson, who very well could be the one of the best players out of this draft. He is a beast, and hopefully will continue to improve and mature his game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> It looks like the title of this thread is "Name a rookie on your favorite team who has shown a little bit of promise so far."
> 
> OK, David Harrison.


Isn't that how it always turns out? I was halfway expecting a guy named "celticfan2398320" to say Justin Reed.

As for me, I say Antonio Burks.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hard to know just halfway through their first season. But I'd say Jefferson and Varejo.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Josh Smith and J.R. Smith both have some serious potential and will likely be considered the steals of the draft when all is said and done. I think J.R. will really be something special.

Ariza is very talented, and was a steal at 44. Do not forget Chris Duhon, who went higher at 39, but its the perfect role playing PG that is tough to find. If you cannot get a Marbury, Kidd, or Nash type PG, Duhon might be the best type of player to fill out a championship contender.


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b> "Matt!"</b>!
> Trevor Ariza?


You got that right

Trevor Ariza

if not for the log jam we have at SF with
SF-T,Thomas/A,Hardaway/J,Williams
SG-A,Houston,J,Crawford,A,Hardaway

then Trevor Ariza would be in the top 5 players, another is AI and Josh Smith

as a matter of fact Trevor Ariza and Loul Deng are the 3 on top along with Josh Howard the other high flyer

But i chose Trevor Ariza, because he is a 2'nd round pick @ #43

Tony Allen is a beast, I love him and Ariza game, relentless

Al Jefferson was expected to do what he is doing and more, it was more that some teams were fools to pass him up, i was mad the knicks couldn't have gotten him.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*hands down...*

BENO!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I think Chris Duhon at #38 was a steal for the Bulls, although, in the long run, I don't see Duhon, Gordon, and Hinrich all staying together on the same team.

Trevor Ariza at #43 looks like a steal. 

Oh, and Royal Ivey at #37 for the Hawks has played pretty well at times. I like his game and energy.

In the first round, I believe the Hornets got J.R. Smith way later than he should have gone. They got him at #18. He has top 10 talent. Josh Smith and Al Jefferson, too.

As far as players I believe that went too early: Josh Childress at #6 to the Hawks and Rafael Araujo at #8 to the Raptors. Toronton picking Araujo at #8 was the worst pick of the draft in my opinion.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Easily, Anderson Varejão.

shh...Delonte West


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL what rookie has accomplished anything!!! ARiza has looked good, he's active and if you ever bothere to watch a game he's a pitbull of a defender. He's better defensively than any other 2 or 3 who was drafted.


I can name 3 rookies.

Emeka Okafor
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng

Ummm besides that.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

as far as star potential goes I would say Telfair and J.R. Smith, but for later picks who are contributing to playoff teams I think Beno is pretty good but won't be more than a backup in this league.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i really dont like the hawks GM
but he is pretty good at the Draft(or maybe he just has *** GM or scout/s choose for him)

childress was a solid pick
j.smith - steal
d.smith/ivey have looked very good in limited minutes


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> I can name 3 rookies.
> ...


Both Ariza & Tony Allen are better defenders than Ben Gordon.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Rafael Arujo. 

This guy is gonna avg. 10 ppg / 9 rpg if he can play 40mins


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> LOL what rookie has accomplished anything!!! ARiza has looked good, he's active and if you ever bothere to watch a game he's a pitbull of a defender. He's better defensively than any other 2 or 3 who was drafted.



Um, NOPE, sorry, he's not better defensively than Tony Allen who is already compared to Ron Artest defensively!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> i really dont like the hawks GM
> but he is pretty good at the Draft(or maybe he just has *** GM or scout/s choose for him)
> 
> childress was a solid pick
> ...


Why don't you like him? Billy Knight, Atlanta's GM, was also the Grizzlies GM when he traded for Pau Gasol. He's a pretty good GM, I believe. He had to clean up the mess that Babcock (Knight's biggest coup was tricking Philly into taking Big Dog off his hands), Atlanta's last GM created, which took two years. Now he has to build from the ground up with basically an expansion team, which will probably take another two years.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> I think Chris Duhon at #38 was a steal for the Bulls, although, in the long run, I don't see Duhon, Gordon, and Hinrich all staying together on the same team.


I don't think Duhon is a steal. I think he's essentially on track to be what he was projected to be: a decent defensive-minded backup NBA point guard.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Deng was a steal at 8, he should have went higher, same goes for Andre Iguodala. I think Telfair is going to be the best pg out of this class when it's al lsaid and done. Big Al Jeff was a steal. The same can be said of Josh Smith. As of right now, the biggest steal/surprise for me is Tony Allen. I had no clue dude was so nasty on the court. He is smooth as hell with the ball too.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Ariza is the steal, second rounder who is playing better than top 15 draft picks...


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Ariza Peter John Ramos and Varejao


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What has Ramos done so far? If it is about potential to be the steal in the draft i would pick Sergei Monia....


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

I gotta go with the two 7+ footers of the secound round Peter John Ramos, and Ha- Seung Jin


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> What has Ramos done so far? If it is about potential to be the steal in the draft i would pick Sergei Monia....



He's been injured for over 2 months! :sad:


Yeh Monia was projected always high, but I never seen him play, I only seen Ramos


----------

